# How-To Animated Flying Bats Video



## MasterGracey1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Always like your work Paul. It's that "fun" type of spook.

Also...not gonna lie. I love the "Beware of Spooks" sign and would like to know how to do that. Future video?


----------



## Paul Kreutz (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you so much for the comment, I like to keep the "fun" in Halloween so that all can enjoy. You will be happy to know that I am currently working on the "Beware of Spooks" sign's How-To video!


----------



## professor_key (Apr 2, 2010)

Your videos are always very detailed, thorough, and easily understood. Well done, Paul. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Kreutz (Sep 1, 2018)

MasterGracey1 said:


> Always like your work Paul. It's that "fun" type of spook.
> 
> Also...not gonna lie. I love the "Beware of Spooks" sign and would like to know how to do that. Future video?





professor_key said:


> Your videos are always very detailed, thorough, and easily understood. Well done, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

making your rat in a cake right now and it's coming out great! Enjoy your tutorials they are thorough and easy to follow.


----------

